# Sagem Fast 800 E4

## zajonc

witam, miałem problemy z modemem ZTE ZXDSL wer. 2, więcz zakupiłem Sagema. 

wkompilowałem w jajko sterownik, odmaskowałem ueagle4-atm, zainstalowałem. podłączam modem i:

 *Quote:*   

> May 15 20:00:02 [kernel] [ 3763.564086] usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2
> 
> May 15 20:00:02 [kernel] [ 3763.740084] usb 2-1: New USB device found, idVendor=1110, idProduct=9042
> 
> May 15 20:00:02 [kernel] [ 3763.740108] usb 2-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0
> ...

 

a to powtarza się co 5 sekund, gdy jest modem podłączony

 *Quote:*   

> May 15 20:00:23 [kernel] [ 3784.174541] usb 2-1: [ueagle-atm] modem operational

 

robię "pppd call neo" no i niby działa. pojawia się ppp0 bez adresu i tyle.

pliki konfiguracyjne z ppp:

/etc/ppp/options *Quote:*   

> updetach

 

/etc/ppp/peer/neo *Quote:*   

> lock
> 
> noipdefault
> 
> defaultroute
> ...

 

----------

## Kimas

kiedyś korzystałem z modemu fast 800, pokaż wynik polecenia eagle-status (o ile sie nie mylę), bardzo możliwe że masz słabe warunki techniczne linii telefonicznej, akurat u mnie problemem było zasilanie z portu usb, gdy pojawiał się komunikat modem operational połączenie było niezsynchronizowane,  po podłączeniu huba usb z zasilaczem warunki znacząco się podniosły, zresztą teraz korzystanie z modemów usb lekko mija się z celek, kiedy można kupić modemik na rj za grosze.

----------

## zajonc

nie mam żadnego polecenia eagle*

----------

## mbar

Ja mam tak i działa (też wersja E4):

```
config_ppp0="ppp"

link_ppp0='0.35'

plugins_ppp0=("pppoa")

pppoa_ppp0=("0.35")

username_ppp0='...........@neostrada.pl'

password_ppp0='............'

pppd_ppp0="lock

           defaultroute

            usepeerdns

            noipdefault

            noauth

            persist

            updetach

            holdoff 5

            lcp-echo-interval 30

            lcp-echo-failure 4

            asyncmap 0"
```

to jest w /etc/conf.d/net, do tego oczywiście utworzone dowiązanie net.ppp0 w init.d. net.ppp0 dodane do runlevelu default. Czasami tylko zdarza się, że po włączeniu zasilania muszę drugi raz zrestartować kompa (soft), bo wczytanie firmware + synchro trwa za długo), po soft resecie firmware nie jest pakowane do modemu po raz drugi (bo zasilanie modemu nie znika).

eagle-stats.sh to prosty skrypt:

```
#! /bin/bash

#

# Copyright (C) 2006 by Matthieu CASTET

# This program is free software; you can redistribute it and/or modify

# it under the terms of the GNU General Public License as published by

# the Free Software Foundation; either version 2 of the License, or

# (at your option) any later version.

# This program is distributed in the hope that it will be useful,

# but WITHOUT ANY WARRANTY; without even the implied warranty of

# MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.  See the

# GNU General Public License for more details.

# You should have received a copy of the GNU General Public License

# along with this program; if not, write to the Free Software

# Foundation, Inc., 51 Franklin St, Fifth Floor, Boston, MA  02110-1301  USA

if ! [ -d /sys/bus/usb/drivers/ueagle-atm ]

then

        echo "ueagle-atm isn't loaded"

        exit 1

fi

for DIR in $(ls -d /sys/bus/usb/drivers/ueagle-atm/*0 2>/dev/null)

do

ID=$(basename $DIR)

ID=${ID%%:*}

DIRM=/sys/bus/usb/devices/$ID

printf "ueagle-atm status display\n"

printf -- "-------------------------------------------------------------\n"

#printf "Driver version: %s     Chipset: %s\n" xx yy

printf "Vendor ID : 0x%x     Product ID : 0x%x   Rev: 0x%x" "0x$(<$DIRM/idVendor)" "0x$(<$DIRM/idProduct)" "0x$(<$DIRM/bcdDevice)"

if [ "$(( 0x$(<$DIRM/bcdDevice) & 0x80 ))" = 0 ]

then

        printf "(%s)\n" "pots"

else

        printf "(%s)\n" "isdn"

fi

printf "USB Bus : %03d\t USB Device : %03d\t Dbg : %d\n" ${ID%%-*} $(<$DIRM/devnum) $(</sys/module/ueagle_atm/parameters/debug)

printf "VID-CPE   %10d     Firmware version %08x\n\n" 0x$(<$DIR/stat_vidcpe) 0x$(<$DIR/stat_firmid)

printf "Tx Rate   %10d Kps Rx Rate   %10d Kps\n" 0x$(<$DIR/stat_usrate) 0x$(<$DIR/stat_dsrate)

printf "Tx Atten  %10d dB  Rx Atten  %10d dB\n" 0x$(<$DIR/stat_usattenuation) 0x$(<$DIR/stat_dsattenuation)

printf "Tx Margin %10d dB  Rx Margin %10d dB\n" 0x$(<$DIR/stat_usmargin) 0x$(<$DIR/stat_dsmargin)

printf "Tx Blocks %10d     Rx Blocks %10d\n" 0x$(<$DIR/stat_txflow) 0x$(<$DIR/stat_rxflow)

printf "Tx FEC    %10d     Rx FEC    %10d\n" 0x$(<$DIR/stat_uscorr) 0x$(<$DIR/stat_dscorr)

printf "Tx Error  %10d     Rx Error  %10d\n" 0x$(<$DIR/stat_usunc) 0x$(<$DIR/stat_dsunc)

FLAGS="0x$(<$DIR/stat_mflags)"

printf "Delin          "

if [ "$(( $FLAGS & 0x0C00 ))" != 0 ]

then

        printf "ERROR"

elif [ "$(( $FLAGS & 0x0030 ))" != 0 ]

then

        printf "LOSS"

else

        printf " GOOD"

fi

printf "     Flags     %10.10x\n" $FLAGS

printf "%s\n" "$(<$DIR/stat_human_status)"

printf "\n"

done

```

----------

## zajonc

jakiego masz kernela ?

----------

## mbar

zdaje mi się, że jeśli szukasz na tym forum pomocy, to Ty powinieneś pierwszy podać podstawowe informacje, jak np. emerge --info

----------

## zajonc

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.2_rc67 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.32.9-jasna_anielka i586)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.32.9-jasna_anielka-i586-Geode-TM-_Integrated_Processor_by_AMD_PCS-with-gentoo-2.1.6

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 18 May 2010 12:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p28

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.1.6

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.0

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.3-r2, 4.4.3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.32

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i486-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=geode -Os -fno-align-jumps -fno-align-functions -fno-align-labels -fno-align-loops -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i486-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=geode -Os -fno-align-jumps -fno-align-functions -fno-align-labels -fno-align-loops -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="pl"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl alac alsa atm bash-completion berkdb bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dhcp dri dvd dvdr dvdread encode flac fortran gdbm gif gpm iconv jpeg lame libssh2 mad modules mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg openmp pam pcre perl png pppd python readline reflection session spl ssl sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode vorbis wavpack win32codecs x86 xml xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware voodoo" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

